# Best Online Retailer



## IvanD (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey all,

Was just wondering if anyone of you have had good experiences while shopping online for medical supplies?

Just some background info: my boss is interested in purchasing a new spine board for his department and told me to do some research on this. Was curious if any of you know of any reputable medical equipment suppliers online.

Furthermore, I'm looking at the Laerdal spine board. Anyone have any experiences with that? The board will mainly be used on a pitchside setting.

Thanks all!


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

We use the Laerdal Baxstrap.  It's a good board; it's nice cause it's contoured, making it easier to roll someone on and more comfortable.

http://www.laerdal.com/us/doc/132/BaXstrap-Spineboard


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2011)

I buy all of my services soft supplies and most of our equipment from Moore Medical. They're cheap, have a fairly low order minimum ($100 to avoid shipping and handling fees), and quick (I get everything the day after I order it). 

In terms of the board, I highly recommended Iron Duck's products (ironduck.com). They are extremely well built (solid), have high weight capacities, fit into all cabinets and holders (unlike the Laerdal board, in my experience), and cost-effective.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> In terms of the board, I highly recommended Iron Duck's products (ironduck.com). They are extremely well built (solid), have high weight capacities, fit into all cabinets and holders (unlike the Laerdal board, in my experience), and cost-effective.



Plus one for the Iron Duck board, especially used for athletics. We've found that the Iron Duck board is much slimmer than most boards, and it's a lot easier to get someone on it and not get their pads hung up on it. 

I've also found that the Laederal board's handles are too think to make for easy rolling.

Also before you buy one, consider approaching your local EMS and Fire providers and see if they will "loan" you one? If you live in an area with any sort of significant population, backboards are probably a dime a dozen.


----------



## IvanD (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion emt.dan! Moore Medical has everything I need and sounds pretty reliable, will look more into it!

I've been looking at the Iron Duck boards too, the look pretty solid and have very reasonable prices. Do you guys have any preference on which model of the Iron Duck? What about the width? Have any of you have any experience with athletes? The board will probably be servicing lacrosse and rugby players the most.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 19, 2011)

+1 with athletics. You should see what your transporting service uses-- re: manufacturer and what type of straps (alligator clips, 9' seatbelts, quick clips, spider straps, etc). See if they will loan you one (so you can do a 1:1 swap when you transport). Go to a local hospital (ED ambulance entrance), see what other services in the area are using.  

One of my service supervisors actually bought one of each manufacturer's board, and pitted them against each other to measure strength, durability, width, etc. He didn't make a formal report or binding conclusion, but found the Iron Duck boards to be superior in all areas.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> I buy all of my services soft supplies and most of our equipment from Moore Medical. They're cheap, have a fairly low order minimum ($100 to avoid shipping and handling fees), and quick (I get everything the day after I order it).
> 
> In terms of the board, I highly recommended Iron Duck's products (ironduck.com). They are extremely well built (solid), have high weight capacities, fit into all cabinets and holders (unlike the Laerdal board, in my experience), and cost-effective.



+1.  Moore is great.  Very accommodating, and I always get my order within a day or two.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 19, 2011)

IvanD said:


> I've been looking at the Iron Duck boards too, the look pretty solid and have very reasonable prices. Do you guys have any preference on which model of the Iron Duck? What about the width? Have any of you have any experience with athletes? The board will probably be servicing lacrosse and rugby players the most.



The cheapest one, the BaseBoard or whatever it's called is what we have. It works fine for lacrosse and hockey players (and hockey players can be pretty wide with their pads). Also, the yellow head blocks that Moore sells (Dispo-bag) are cheap and easy to use with a variety of helmets, if so indicated.


----------



## Bosco836 (Jun 21, 2011)

IvanD said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone of you have had good experiences while shopping online for medical supplies?
> 
> ...



We've had good luck with DealMed and BP Medical Supplies.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2011)

We've been using the Ferno NAJO boards for ages and love 'em. 







We have a "split color" half blue/half green, so our boards stand out from the traditional colors in the forest of backboards you find at the hospital. We use spider straps on all our boards, so our are not not pinned, but these boards _are_ available with pins if you use quick clips at your service.

Here's a retailer: http://www.lifemedicalsupplier.com/ferno-najo-lite-backboard-no-pins-ref-201nb5500-p-1232.html


----------



## vamike (Jun 29, 2011)

I have purchased from www.buyemp.com.  Good site and shipment time.


----------



## daine.scott (Jul 25, 2011)

MeridianHealthStore.com is a great place for online medical supplies Reliable shipping and great prices.


----------



## kr804573 (Jul 25, 2011)

try www.savelives.com they have lots of supplies


----------

